# Conqueror supreme unity level



## jaysharpwilliams (Jul 26, 2020)

The level on the active channel needs to be near max to be at unity, however, when i activate the distortion channel theres a huge volume spike if the distortion level is above say 40%. My question is whether using a bc549b rather than a bc549c would affect this. The build doc does not distinguish which bc549 to use. If anyone has any ideas please help.


----------



## Mcknib (Jul 27, 2020)

You'll find a few BC series have a letter

From wiki
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BC548

A indicates low gain (110 to 220, typically 180) at 2 mA collector current,
B indicates medium gain (200 to 450)
C indicates high gain (420 to 800)

From your description you're more likely to have a circuit error wrong value resistor etc although you would get a volume decrease I'd think between the modes

As you can see the gain groups overlap a little so your 'B' hFE could be a 'C' lower value and so on

I'd post some pictures of the board if you think it's a fault somebody might spot something


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Sep 5, 2020)

jaysharpwilliams said:


> The level on the active channel needs to be near max to be at unity, however, when i activate the distortion channel theres a huge volume spike if the distortion level is above say 40%. My question is whether using a bc549b rather than a bc549c would affect this. The build doc does not distinguish which bc549 to use. If anyone has any ideas please help.


Just finished my build last night and got the same issue, I also used bc549c. I will have to double check my resistor values on my end but did you get it resolved? Like you I have to put the volume at max to get unity volume when engaged. Using the distortion foot switch gives me a 40% volume boost too!


----------



## jaysharpwilliams (Sep 5, 2020)

No, I haven't resolved it. I triple and quadruple checked all my values and inspected all my joints. I read this is a rework of the conqueror pcb and I have an inclination to think this is not a direct trace. Kind a drag because I was really wanting it to work as the original.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 5, 2020)

I have similar volume issues on my build but I don't think there is an error.  unity level with no gain needs the level to be about 3 o'clock.  but bringing in the gain control requires dialing down the level.   I usually have gain around 9 o'clock with the level control about half-way for something close to unity sound level depending on how the other dials are set.


----------



## jaysharpwilliams (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm not confident reading the schematic to understand the circuit. I wonder if it's possible or even likely to be as simple as to increase a resistor value on the normal section and decrease a resistor value on the gain section to rectify this. ?


----------



## Kroars (Nov 29, 2020)

jaysharpwilliams said:


> I'm not confident reading the schematic to understand the circuit. I wonder if it's possible or even likely to be as simple as to increase a resistor value on the normal section and decrease a resistor value on the gain section to rectify this. ?


Also wondering if a resistor change would work.  For example the Spirit Box (great pedal btw) is a bit timid in the volume department, but swapping R4 from 10k to 18k seems to do the trick.  Can’t remember who suggested that but thanks!

I don’t suppose we could do something similar for the Conqueror?


----------

